# Irish red ale yeast



## RelaxedBrewer (17/12/13)

Just wondering what yeast people recommend for an Irish red ale?
I was planning on using either WLP 004 (Irish Ale) or Wyeast 1084 (Irish ale) but my LHBS is currently out of stock of them.
I currently have a few that I think might be suitable
Wyeast 1056 (american ale)
Wyeast 1028 (London Ale)
WLP 013 (London Ale)
WLP 090 (San Diego super)

Any recommendations from people experienced with the style?


----------



## Pokey (17/12/13)

I've only brewed with the WLP004 but I'd think the London Ale would be more to style with more malt character the hop.
Maybe one of the dry versions would be a better option? Windsor or Nottingham?


----------



## hoppy2B (17/12/13)

Even Coopers bottle yeast is worth considering.

I quite like both Windsor and Notto.


----------



## Bribie G (17/12/13)

Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale, actually,  goes well at 22 degrees.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (17/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale, actually,  goes well at 22 degrees.


That is what I was planning on using but it is out of stock. Was after another suggestion, hopefully from something I already had.


----------



## joshF (17/12/13)

Tried making my 2nd irish red a few months back after having great results with the


----------



## joshF (17/12/13)

WLP004 but ended up using some nottingham i had in the fridge instead. It came out tasting almost identical to a tooheys old. Drinkable but not what i was aiming for. I'd go with the WLP004 but thats only based on me using it once :lol:


----------



## fcmcg (17/12/13)

1028 , if that's all you have !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Bribie G (17/12/13)

Sorry didn't read your OP properly... I hate to say this but I'd be inclined to use S-04 as you are not looking for too much yeast character or fruitiness.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/12/13)

I would gofor london style yeast.

W1728 scottish is also an awsome yeast for red ales


----------



## Not For Horses (17/12/13)

I've used s04 in mine too. It's actually quite good.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/13)

RelaxedBrewer - both will work fine in a malty Irish red ale, but they will compliment different aspects. I'd go with the London Ale myself, unless I wanted to serve the beer a little colder and slightly more highly carbonated and then I'd go with the American Ale. Either way with a little care and an open mind you will make a delicious beer. Good brewing! :icon_cheers:


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (17/12/13)

I am leaning towards the WLP 013 London as it is one of my favourites.

I will ferment it cool and try to let the malt shine.


----------

